# Wide vs Small TTF questions



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all,
Just wondering if shooting a slingshot TTF style with a narrow fork gap is more prone to fork hits than a wider fork gap.
Also just wondering if you were to put say a thin latex tube somewhere on a slingshot to the bands pouch would that make the bands keep more aligned when shooting?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

When shooting TTF you would naturally increase the chance of a fork hit with a narrow fork gap.

For your second question, In my opinion I don't think what your talking about would work at all. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

No worries thanks


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I was going to buy the HTS from pocketpredator, and I was afraid to take the smallest size for that reason. I saw it in a comparison photo with the normal size and it seemed very small. I would have bought the medium size.

In the end I bought the aluminum one from proshot, the small size that I think is similar to the medium from pocketpredator.

When it arrives I will see it, because the photos can deceive...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The PP Taurus and Scorpion are my two favorite commercial frames. And they are close to the widest and narrowest TTF frames on you can find. I love them both. I use different anchors with each, but once familiar with them they are both gems.

While learning I had fork hits with each. And while I prefer the Taurus for small ammo and the scorpion for large they both do well with any ammo. Lately I have been using both with 3/8 ammo.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> I was going to buy the HTS from pocketpredator, and I was afraid to take the smallest size for that reason. I saw it in a comparison photo with the normal size and it seemed very small. I would have bought the medium size.
> 
> In the end I bought the aluminum one from proshot, the small size that I think is similar to the medium from pocketpredator.
> 
> When it arrives I will see it, because the photos can deceive...


I’m looking at buying one of the titan hunters they look awesome and have great reviews


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> The PP Taurus and Scorpion are my two favorite commercial frames. And they are close to the widest and narrowest TTF frames on you can find. I love them both. I use different anchors with each, but once familiar with them they are both gems.
> 
> While learning I had fork hits with each. And while I prefer the Taurus for small ammo and the scorpion for large they both do well with any ammo. Lately I have been using both with 3/8 ammo.


I’m really enjoy shooting my Simpleshot scout LT feels nice and comfortable in the hand and I’m getting consistent with it.
I think I’m going to buy one of the titan hunters from catapult carnage soon a ttf frame


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the scout xt, I will also continue using it since it seems very comfortable and I also want to improve shooting OTT.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> I have the scout xt, I will also continue using it since it seems very comfortable and I also want to improve shooting OTT.


Awesome I was looking at purchasing a scout XT too how are you liking it?
I have about 7 or 8 slingshots so far (very addictive in collecting them) and I want to keep collecting them


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> I’m really enjoy shooting my Simpleshot scout LT feels nice and comfortable in the hand and I’m getting consistent with it.
> I think I’m going to buy one of the titan hunters from catapult carnage soon a ttf frame


I had a Scout LT for a long time and loved it. Gave it away to somebody who was interested in starting to sling. Hope he is enjoying it. I may pick up another one someday.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Fork hits usually happen when you are unintentionally tweaking the pouch or have another shooting form issue. I have shot a PP TTF Mini-Taurus for a couple of years and have never had a fork hit (_maybe I shouldn't have said that_). The Mini-T isn't too expensive so you can learn on one if you prefer smaller gaps.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> Awesome I was looking at purchasing a scout XT too how are you liking it?
> I have about 7 or 8 slingshots so far (very addictive in collecting them) and I want to keep collecting them


I like the Scout XT a lot, I find it very comfortable in the 3 different grips, which I think is very useful if you get tired of one grip and want to change.

If you are going to make a collection I think you should have it, I will also make a small collection and in a while it is possible that I will buy a scout LT in some color.

In addition SimpleShot has a very good customer service. The only bad thing is the shipping costs to my country are expensive.


----------

